# Looking for an Amp Tech...



## Tightbutloose (Apr 20, 2008)

I have a '72 Marshall 50w Artiste head that has all original components and iron, although at some point a MV was added then removed.

I am looking for a tech who would be able to rewire this head to plexi +/- JTM45 specs , as I've been told informally that the components are all there - it would just take someone who is familiar with late 60's Marshalls to put some time in with the wiring. I'm thinking this would be a great way to get vintage plexi tone without breaking the bank.

Is this a possibility? Additionally, I'm in Toronto, Canada, and would prefer not to ship due to the expense, but would ship if necessary. So if any forum member could offer some advice or point me in the right direction, I'd greatly appreciate it.

Thanks in advance

Pics


----------



## Tightbutloose (Apr 20, 2008)

More pics:


















:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

I could do it, I rewired my house!! http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=1915


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

How about our own Wild Bill? I've seen excellent reviews of the Traynors that he's converted to Plexi circuits....this one should be a cinch for him.


----------



## Tightbutloose (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.

I'll try to contact Wild Bill to see if he'd be interested in the project.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I just found this link....u may find this interesting.

http://www.ampmaker.com/stuff/artiste/index.htm


----------



## Tightbutloose (Apr 20, 2008)

Scottone said:


> I just found this link....u may find this interesting.
> 
> http://www.ampmaker.com/stuff/artiste/index.htm


Thanks Scott -- Great read and quite relevant to my situation.

The happy news is that Wild Bill is now in possesion of my Marshall :smile:
I'll be sure to provide updates with the modification.

:rockon:


----------

